# "Printer properties cannot be displayed. The print spooler service is not running."



## Popsyprine (May 12, 2007)

*"Printer properties cannot be displayed. The print spooler service is not running."*

After installing Norton 360 and Verizon FiOS Internet service, the printer on my desktop is no longer reachable by my wireless laptops. In fact, the laptops cannot display properties for the (formerly) shared printer. Norton and Verizon both deny culpability. Print spooler services on all three machines claim to be running.


----------

